# 2018 Cool Season Lawn Pics



## Mightyquinn

Please post all your lawn pics here for 2018! :thumbup:


----------



## LawnNerd

Cold and dry. She's lost all her luster...


----------



## g-man

HOC ~1.5in

HOS ~5in


----------



## LawnNerd

g-man said:


> HOC ~1.5in
> 
> HOS ~5in


Jealous of your Snow cover. Going back into single digit lows with 10-20mph winds for the next 3 days and no snow cover... Yea for desiccation...


----------



## MikeD

Just 3 months old KBG transition zone. Took her down to 2 1/4 inch's.


----------



## g-man

MikeD said:


> Just 3 months old KBG transition zone. Took her down to 2 1/4 inch's.


It looks nice.


----------



## jessehurlburt

We got a foot of snow this past week and the plows got our trash bin.


----------



## Powhatan

TTTF/HBG/PRG mix, turf's first winter. Low temperature this month -4F. 7.5" snow melted earlier this week when it warmed up to 68F. Current air temperature is 28F. A temperature roller coaster January :banana:

Jan 4

Jan 14


----------



## 2xjtn

1st mow of 2018!! Already growing so fast!!


----------



## Green

2xjtn said:


> 1st mow of 2018!! Already growing so fast!!


What?! You people on the West Coast are already mowing?! Lol. I'm dreaming.


----------



## wardconnor

2xjtn said:


> 1st mow of 2018!! Already growing so fast!!


What the crap...

I wish I was mowing.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

2xjtn said:


> 1st mow of 2018!! Already growing so fast!!


Wow. I know it's been mild on the west coast in BC this winter but didn't think you'd be mowing already. I'm writing this while it's like minus a million outside where I live lol.

Looks good by the way.


----------



## 2xjtn

wardconnor said:


> 2xjtn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st mow of 2018!! Already growing so fast!!
> 
> 
> 
> What the crap...
> 
> I wish I was mowing.
Click to expand...

Yeah, kind of a fluke. 3 weeks ago, I had 2-3" of snow/ice on the grass. But we've had about a week of 9-11 C days. Everywhere around here worms are working in the soil, so the soil temperature never really got that cold. Winter is not over yet though...we could still get some crazy snowstorm here.


----------



## g-man

Hoc 1-1.25in


----------



## GlennBlake

Edit: Feb 12 to Apr 8. Hoc on the front lawn is 18mm and 25 mm on the back lawn. The photos are not in chronological order unfortunately. I selected them in order, but they are jumbled now. Maybe @ware can use the metadata to change the order?!


----------



## Powhatan

GlennBlake said:


> Edit: Feb 12 to Apr 8. Hoc on the front lawn is 18mm and 25 mm on the back lawn. The photos are not in chronological order unfortunately. I selected them in order, but they are jumbled now. Maybe @ware can use the metadata to change the order?!


Very nice lawn :thumbsup:


----------



## GlennBlake

Thank you @Powhatan


----------



## DJT

Working on some bare spots


----------



## Powhatan

First spring with new KY-31 and TTTF mix. 2nd year getting lawn established. The front yard is much improved over last year.


----------



## MikeD

She's starting to stripe


----------



## Catlettsl

TTTF in Wash/DC area. April 29, 2018 60 degrees. Have some weeds I'm battling but for the most part I'm satisfied.


----------



## LawnNerd

Spring Flush is in full swing here, and i'm getting seed heads everywhere. 




Was worried how thick it'd be after not overseeding last year, but yea, she's still lush and thick! Ohh, and my yard is a she, because she's mistress! And yes, i sharpened my blade before i mowed... :nod:



2nd time mowing this direction (I'm actually mid mow if you carefully by the little tree), and i like it. If you can see I continued the stripes into the side yard. Creates a nice illusion.


----------



## g-man




----------



## SNOWBOB11

Looks great @g-man.


----------



## Austin

Love thy lawn!


----------



## zeus201

Bright green patches need to go.


----------



## ericgautier

@zeus201 love the double wide!


----------



## zeus201

ericgautier said:


> @zeus201 love the double wide!


Thanks!


----------



## Dom2123

Wow @zeus2@zeus201 what's is your height of @zeus201 
Looks awesome!!!


----------



## Dom2123

Wow @@zeus201 . What's your height of cut???
Looks awesome!!


----------



## Lawnfreak




----------



## g-man

Zeus, those stripes are straight. Now Connor has some competition.

@Lawnfreak amazing!


----------



## thegrassfactor




----------



## zeus201

g-man said:


> Zeus, those stripes are straight. Now Connor has some competition.


Thanks man!

Slowly working to get on Connor's level. Next step is a Toro 1000 Greensmaster lead I am working on.



Dom2123 said:


> Wow @@zeus201 . What's your height of cut???
> Looks awesome!!


Thanks! Currently sitting at 2.5".


----------



## Lawnfreak

g-man said:


> Zeus, those stripes are straight. Now Connor has some competition.
> 
> @Lawnfreak amazing!


Thanks @g-man lawn is really coming a long last year from the overseed of black beauty to now just laid down some bullseyes last night will have to get a pic tomorrow.


----------



## ABC123

zeus201 said:


> Next step is a Toro 1000 Greensmaster lead I am working on.


Have you seen this add? Would be worth the drive I'd think.

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/d/toro-1000-walk-greens-mower/6570712305.html


----------



## ericgautier

ABC123 said:


> Have you seen this add? Would be worth the drive I'd think.
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/d/toro-1000-walk-greens-mower/6570712305.html


Whoa... can someone help me arrange shipping? :lol:


----------



## zeus201

ABC123 said:


> zeus201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is a Toro 1000 Greensmaster lead I am working on.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen this add? Would be worth the drive I'd think.
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/d/toro-1000-walk-greens-mower/6570712305.html
Click to expand...

Thread hijacking:

Hah! I actually spoke with the guy. Located at a local golf course in Prior Lake which is plus as my brother in-law lives 10 to 15 mins away from the course. I'm going to ask him to swing by there this week and check them out for me as I live 3 hours south of there.


----------



## Druet

Hello TLF. Newbie here and can't wait to expand my knowledge. Thanks @GrassDaddy for all you do. Recently picked up an hrx after watching Allen and your reviews. Grass season is in it's prime here in southern Illinois. Freshly cut TTTF with my Walker s14.


----------



## Powhatan

Druet said:


> Hello TLF. Newbie here and can't wait to expand my knowledge. Thanks @GrassDaddy for all you do. Recently picked up an hrx after watching Allen and your reviews. Grass season is in it's prime here in southern Illinois. Freshly cut TTTF with my Walker s14.


Nice lawn and dog. :thumbup:


----------



## probasestealer

Backyard SPF30 and TTTF. Although the HBG seems to predominate.


----------



## ericgautier

@probasestealer looks good!


----------



## Druet

Powhatan said:


> Druet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello TLF. Newbie here and can't wait to expand my knowledge. Thanks @GrassDaddy for all you do. Recently picked up an hrx after watching Allen and your reviews. Grass season is in it's prime here in southern Illinois. Freshly cut TTTF with my Walker s14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice lawn and dog. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks @Powhatan. Looking at the weather I need to start thinking fungicides. Any threads here on everyone's opininon before I open a new one?


----------



## MarkAguglia

Looking good from my grilling area at least!


----------



## pennstater2005

MarkAguglia said:


> Looking good from my grilling area at least!


Looking very good and I'm digging the Weber Kettle as well :thumbup:


----------



## Powhatan

Put down some store bought triple shred mulch around two oak trees.


----------



## MarkAguglia

pennstater2005 said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good from my grilling area at least!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking very good and I'm digging the Weber Kettle as well :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks! If you haven't gotten yours yet stop waiting!


----------



## pennstater2005

MarkAguglia said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good from my grilling area at least!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking very good and I'm digging the Weber Kettle as well :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! If you haven't gotten yours yet stop waiting!
Click to expand...

I haven't but will soon!


----------



## gregonfire

Powhatan said:


>


Wow! What a beautiful home! Nice lawn, too


----------



## gregonfire




----------



## Powhatan

gregonfire said:


>


Yours is beautiful well manicured also :thumbup:


----------



## probasestealer

gregonfire said:


>


Looks good


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

gregonfire said:


>


LOTM?


----------



## gregonfire

probasestealer said:


> Looks good





Powhatan said:


> Yours is beautiful well manicured also :thumbup:


Thanks guys



Suburban Jungle Life said:


> LOTM?


I was nominated last month, only got 5 votes. Oh well, that's a win for me considering I was up against @wardconnor and @lawntips :lol:


----------



## Powhatan

Hot 95F with no wind today, but that didn't stop me from doing lawn care. 

Trail in my back woods that leads to a small private lake.


Back yard.


Front yard.


Front yard.


----------



## Pete1313

Finished a mow and then played catch with my son.


----------



## g-man

:thumbup: Barefoot! :thumbup:


----------



## Ryan




----------



## g-man

@Ryan That's looking good. I like the no mulch look of the tree in the front. The neighbor a couple of houses down seems to have a problem with his tree.


----------



## zeus201

Pete1313 said:


> Finished a mow and then played catch with my son.


Dayum!


----------



## Pete1313

g-man said:


> :thumbup: Barefoot! :thumbup:


Barefoot, for the full experience!



zeus201 said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished a mow and then played catch with my son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayum!
Click to expand...

Thanks! Color in not where I want it yet, and it needs to fill in more, but I need to keep telling myself that it is KBG that was planted last fall. HOC 7/8". Ball was rolling fairly smooth for not having any leveling strategies done. Wish the ball fields my kids play on rolled as nice.


----------



## Ryan

@g-man

Thanks i love the look as well unfotunatly closer look at the tree it likes shallow roots so its tought to mow low. That pic is the lowerest i have mowed so far.

I didnt notice the neighbors tree till you pointed it out


----------



## g-man

I managed to mow between last night rain and this noon downpour. Ready for memorial day.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Your lawn, landscape and house is very nice @g-man.


----------



## ericgautier

Looks good @g-man !


----------



## MarkAguglia

g-man said:


> I managed to mow between last night rain and this noon downpour. Ready for memorial day.


Wow you have a beautiful home and lawn!!


----------



## g-man

@MarkAguglia and @SNOWBOB11 thanks guys. Of course all I see is the work I want to do to it.  I need to redo the pavers because the ground has shifted and I want to replace the shrubs and tree. This is what the builder planted 3years ago. I'm about to add trench line for irrigation (last zone!).


----------



## MarkAguglia

g-man said:


> @MarkAguglia and @SNOWBOB11 thanks guys. Of course all I see is the work I want to do to it.  I need to redo the pavers because the ground has shifted and I want to replace the shrubs and tree. This is what the builder planted 3years ago. I'm about to add trench line for irrigation (last zone!).


I could see replacing some of the shrubs, but the trees look great IMO.


----------



## GlennBlake

g-man said:


> I managed to mow between last night rain and this noon downpour. Ready for memorial day.


Your front yard is looking tres good Mr @g-man


----------



## g-man

@MarkAguglia Back left is a pear tree. They are a pest. The one on the right is a maple. It will grow and shadow the lawn too much for my taste.


----------



## Pete1313

g-man said:


> I managed to mow between last night rain and this noon downpour. Ready for memorial day.


Looking good Mr. G-man! What HOC are you currently at?


----------



## g-man

@Pete1313 I'm at 1in. I want to drop to 3/4in but will wait after the summer and to do more leveling.


----------



## MarkAguglia

g-man said:


> @MarkAguglia Back left is a pear tree. They are a pest. The one on the right is a maple. It will grow and shadow the lawn too much for my taste.


I getcha. Plus that maple would eventually block the house and that's your million dollar view. Really like that blue with those shutters and the brick. :thumbup:


----------



## LIgrass

Very nice guys. Everyone looking good.

g-man, I think that's the first time I've seen your lawn. Looking good! I would imagine the TTTF will shrink as a % of the lawn at that HOC and you'd probably end up with more KBG & PRG.

Pete, that's definitely going to darken up in no time. Looks great as well.


----------



## g-man

@LIgrass I've posted quite a few. It is only 6k of lawn, so I think they are boring. The few TTTF I have are very noticable, so I've been hand pulling them.


----------



## bellts02




----------



## ericgautier

@bellts02 I moved/merged your post here since we already have one started.

That lawn is looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## bellts02

ericgautier said:


> @bellts02 I moved/merged your post here since we already have one started.
> 
> That lawn is looking good! :thumbup:


Thanks for the assist and the compliment. Still have some work to do on bare spots this year.


----------



## bellts02

g-man said:


> I managed to mow between last night rain and this noon downpour. Ready for memorial day.


Do you reel mow? HOC?


----------



## bellts02

gregonfire said:


>


Dayyyymn! Is that kbg?


----------



## bellts02

zeus201 said:


> Bright green patches need to go.


Sweet! Looks like you live in the same area as Ryan Knorr.


----------



## ericgautier

bellts02 said:


> gregonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayyyymn! Is that kbg?
Click to expand...

@gregonfire has 80% TTTF / 20% KBG mix. Using Seed Superstores SS1000 mix, Bewitched KBG and Blueberry KBG. You can check out his Journal for more info. :thumbup:


----------



## bellts02

Lawnfreak said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus, those stripes are straight. Now Connor has some competition.
> 
> @Lawnfreak amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @g-man lawn is really coming a long last year from the overseed of black beauty to now just laid down some bullseyes last night will have to get a pic tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Nice. Ive been thinking about doing black beauty in the backyard as a reno. From what I've read it has good drought performance. Im feeling guilty about the amount of water I'm going to use on my 100% kbg front lawn this year. Thoughts?


----------



## Lawnfreak

Nice. Ive been thinking about doing black beauty in the backyard as a reno. From what I've read it has good drought performance. Im feeling guilty about the amount of water I'm going to use on my 100% kbg front lawn this year. Thoughts?
[/quote]
@bellts02 I really like the black beauty grass seed. I only did an overseed and I believe that it came up pretty good now that I look at the lawn. Last fall when I did it I couldn't tell a whole lot but now you can see just how dark of a color it is. If I was to ever do a full Reno I think I would use it. I had sprouts if it after only 4 days.


----------



## g-man

@bellts02 yes. I'm at 1in (25mm)


----------



## zeus201

bellts02 said:


> Sweet! Looks like you live in the same area as Ryan Knorr.


Yeah he lives probably 30 mins south of me. Love to try out his Swardman reel mower as this Toro Greensmaster 1000 is a beast to maneuver.


----------



## bellts02

zeus201 said:


> bellts02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet! Looks like you live in the same area as Ryan Knorr.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he lives probably 30 mins south of me. Love to try out his Swardman reel mower as this Toro Greensmaster 1000 is a beast to maneuver.
Click to expand...

Thats what ive been hearing. Im considering getting a tg1000 myself. Any regrets other than maneuverability?


----------



## Gorgonzola17

Second Season in Charlotte, NC with tall fescue!!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

bellts02 said:


>


Lawn looks great!!!

But the poor tree... So many girdling roots...


----------



## zeus201

bellts02 said:


> Thats what ive been hearing. Im considering getting a tg1000 myself. Any regrets other than maneuverability?


No regrets since I bought this thing for $100. It'd be nicer if the wife allowed me mow a great amount of the yard below 1".


----------



## g-man

@zeus201 Your wife measures your hoc?


----------



## gregonfire

ericgautier said:


> bellts02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gregonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayyyymn! Is that kbg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @gregonfire has 80% TTTF / 20% KBG mix. Using Seed Superstores SS1000 mix, Bewitched KBG and Blueberry KBG. You can check out his Journal for more info. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks Eric!

At this point I'm thinking it's more 50/50 or 60/40 TTTF/KBG though


----------



## Hieronymus

The grass season just started a month ago here for me.... but its pretty good start.


----------



## g-man

@Hieronymus That looks great! I like the use of the boxwood as a separation with the yard.


----------



## zeus201

g-man said:


> @zeus201 Your wife measures your hoc?


hahaha no, it was super drastic going from 2" to reel low. wasn't a fan...happy wife happy life.


----------



## scooter422

3" hoc /KBG fall 2017 reno


----------



## ericgautier

@Hieronymus wow, that looks awesome! If you haven't already... start a lawn journal here.


----------



## Hieronymus

@ericgautier Thanks! I will concider starting a journal.
@g-man Thanks! It's actualy "wilgentenen". Something typical dutch and its woven wood. I am constantly redesigning my garden.


----------



## wardconnor

zeus201 said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished a mow and then played catch with my son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayum!
Click to expand...

^^^^^THIS


----------



## bellts02

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> bellts02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawn looks great!!!
> 
> But the poor tree... So many girdling roots...
Click to expand...

Youve piqued my concern. Im calling a forrester immediately. I love that tree like a son.


----------



## bellts02

Hieronymus said:


> The grass season just started a month ago here for me.... but its pretty good start.


Trimmed and tidy. Well done.


----------



## Hieronymus

Pete1313 said:


> Finished a mow and then played catch with my son.


Nice! Like the triple striping! I have tried this myself but keep ending up with a snake like striping. :lol:


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

bellts02 said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellts02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawn looks great!!!
> 
> But the poor tree... So many girdling roots...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youve piqued my concern. Im calling a forrester immediately. I love that tree like a son.
Click to expand...

A pro would use an air Lance and blow the dirt away from the roots. Trim off all the bad roots and put the dirt back. Of course, you could get onto your knees and carefully remove the dirt as best as you can and trim the stuff you see on top. Not perfect but may be good enough. Youtube has vids if you want to see the process.


----------



## Hieronymus

This is mine attempt to a single/dubbel stripes....


----------



## Harts

This is my front from 2014. I somehow lost this look and am working diligently to get back to this.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Bewitched KBG 3" HOC.


----------



## MarkAguglia

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Bewitched KBG 3" HOC.


Looks so clean and even. 1 shade of green....Love it!


----------



## Sinclair

#nofilter


----------



## gene_stl




----------



## Austin

@Sinclair So dark and thick!! It looks like vacuumed carpet!!!!!!!


----------



## Killsocket

Not a photo of my whole lawn but took this one this morning of my favorite and best part of my lawn. It is really coming along for a first year lawn guy I think.


----------



## DJT

4 weeks later after late St. Louis spring
I could not edit my previous post 
HOC 4"
No irrigation so I plan to cut on the higher side


----------



## Fry

Not much compared to the other pics in this thread, but it's the best my lawn has looked in almost two years. Will definitely need to edge soon and still have some weed pressure but not bad for a northern mix that I'd ignored for entirely too long.


----------



## Powhatan

Fry said:


> Not much compared to the other pics in this thread, but it's the best my lawn has looked in almost two years. Will definitely need to edge soon and still have some weed pressure but not bad for a northern mix that I'd ignored for entirely too long.


Nice :thumbup:


----------



## Fry

Powhatan said:


> Nice :thumbup:


I appreciate that, I had a nice lawn going for a few years. Couple of kids later it had turned into nasty hayfield. Pretty pleased to have a decent space for those kids to play now.


----------



## Gorgonzola17

Tttf 3.5" HOC. applied a full app of ringer lawn restore as well. Have had rain almost every day for over a week. Was lucky to get the mow and fert in today.


----------



## LIgrass

@Sinclair what cultivar(s) do you have growing there? Very nice!


----------



## Sinclair

LIgrass said:


> @Sinclair what cultivar(s) do you have growing there? Very nice!


Equal parts America, Blue Velvet, Granite and Shamrock KBG, plus whatever Ryegrass survived the reno. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sinclair

Austin said:


> @Sinclair So dark and thick!! It looks like vacuumed carpet!!!!!!!


Thanks! I am amazed at the density and depth of colour!


----------



## social port

@Sinclair glad to see the lawn survived that fungus (or whatever it was). The color is amazing. Don't hesitate to post more pics


----------



## Sinclair

social port said:


> @Sinclair glad to see the lawn survived that fungus (or whatever it was). The color is amazing. Don't hesitate to post more pics


Thanks, there are still a few areas that look a little tired and floppy, but the yellowing has mostly grown out.

Here's a shot from this morning.

I'm really pleased with the density and colour.

Those are footprints in the shot, not sick grass.


----------



## MarkAguglia

Sinclair said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Sinclair glad to see the lawn survived that fungus (or whatever it was). The color is amazing. Don't hesitate to post more pics
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, there are still a few areas that look a little tired and floppy, but the yellowing has mostly grown out.
> 
> Here's a shot from this morning.
> 
> I'm really pleased with the density and colour.
> 
> Those are footprints in the shot, not sick grass.
Click to expand...

More that's a "blue green." VERY nice!


----------



## MarkAguglia

MarkAguglia said:


> Sinclair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Sinclair glad to see the lawn survived that fungus (or whatever it was). The color is amazing. Don't hesitate to post more pics
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, there are still a few areas that look a little tired and floppy, but the yellowing has mostly grown out.
> 
> Here's a shot from this morning.
> 
> I'm really pleased with the density and colour.
> 
> Those are footprints in the shot, not sick grass.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that's a "blue green." VERY nice!
Click to expand...


----------



## Powhatan

Front looks a lot better this year than last. The light thin spot around the oak tree directly in front of house is where the home builder put a bunch of sand. I've been putting Black Kow compost and mulch leaves there to help build up the OM moisture holding capacity.


----------



## social port

@Sinclair I'm nominating you for LOTM next month. That color almost hurts.


----------



## Budstl




----------



## zeus201

2.25 - 2.5 inch HOC.

Ignore the brown hell strip / section. Reel mow section which is slowly coming around. Summer in month of May temps is not helping my cause.



Tenacity doing its' thing.


----------



## Pete1313

Early morning pics. HOC 7/8".


----------



## GrassFarmer




----------



## zeus201

GrassFarmer said:


>


Stripping game on point! Nice work sir.


----------



## 269igotmine

Starting to come together

That is by far the best view


----------



## Green Monstah

Here's my current situation


----------



## pennstater2005

Pete1313 said:


> Early morning pics. HOC 7/8".


Just saw this Pete. That's really filling in and greening up!


----------



## Pete1313

pennstater2005 said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early morning pics. HOC 7/8".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw this Pete. That's really filling in and greening up!
Click to expand...

Thanks pennstater! Took this one last night when I was mowing.


----------



## pennstater2005

Pete1313 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early morning pics. HOC 7/8".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw this Pete. That's really filling in and greening up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks pennstater! Took this one last night when I was mowing.
Click to expand...

How long does it take you to mow the yard?


----------



## Pete1313

pennstater2005 said:


> How long does it take you to mow the yard?


About an hour. I could go faster but then the quality of cut would decline.


----------



## ericgautier

Pete1313 said:


> Thanks pennstater! Took this one last night when I was mowing.


WOW! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JohnP

@Sinclair your yard is looking amazing!


----------



## Powhatan

269igotmine said:


> Starting to come together
> 
> That is by far the best view


Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Powhatan

Green Monstah said:


> Here's my current situation


Where's the 50 yard line? :wink: Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## g-man

Pete1313 said:


> Thanks pennstater! Took this one last night when I was mowing.


I want a monostand. I need to Reno.


----------



## Turfguy93

g-man said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks pennstater! Took this one last night when I was mowing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a monostand. I need to Reno.
Click to expand...

Do it! You won't regret it!


----------



## g-man

Hmm, I will. My wife will kill me. I need to wait at least one more year. The two year old is a handful. She is getting better.


----------



## Turfguy93

She'll get over it and be thanking you once she sees how nice and uniform and dark green it looks @g-man


----------



## LIgrass

Current situation


----------



## Pete1313

LIgrass said:


> Current situation


 :laugh: :laugh:

I would happily hold hands with 62k sq ft of beautifully striped bewitched like what @GrassFarmer has! :thumbup:



Turfguy93 said:


> She'll get over it and be thanking you once she sees how nice and uniform and dark green it looks @g-man


 just do it @g-man! Put down the glyphosate and then she will be begging you to renovate! :lol:


----------



## wardconnor

5/8


----------



## zeus201

Sucks posting after wardconner, but here it goes


----------



## ericgautier

LIgrass said:


> Current situation


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Looks awesome @wardconnor. :thumbup:

@zeus201 your lawn looks great. I love the line dividing your low cut grass to your neighbors grass. :lol:


----------



## wardconnor

@zeus201

That view with your hand over the lawn is cool. Super thick and dense


----------



## zeus201

wardconnor said:


> @zeus201
> 
> That view with your hand over the lawn is cool. Super thick and dense





SNOWBOB11 said:


> Looks awesome @wardconnor. :thumbup:
> 
> @zeus201 your lawn looks great. I love the line dividing your low cut grass to your neighbors grass. :lol:


Thanks fellas.


----------



## SNOWBOB11




----------



## llO0DQLE

2xjtn said:


> 1st mow of 2018!! Already growing so fast!!


Are you serious you guys are mowing in January??? Wth am I doing here in Edmonton? Oh yeah..5% GST..


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Still have a long ways to go but from where I started I am extremely happy.


----------



## gregonfire




----------



## kevreh

^^^ I like the double stripes, will have to try that on my next mow.


----------



## bluenotgreen

zeus201 said:


> Sucks posting after wardconner, but here it goes


Honestly, wardconnor's lawn is perfect and all but I prefer yours which is fantastic with the character of imperfection. Yep I'd take yours over his lawn cause his looks like a machine made carpet while your lawn looks REAL


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

wardconnor said:


> 5/8


I'm not usually a fan of super low cut lawns, but there's just something about yours. I just want to put my feet on it, or lay on it.
What is your summer weather like? I know the other day you said you were in the 50's or something.


----------



## wardconnor

@Miller_Low_Life

My summer weather is favorable for cool season grass. I live at a high elevation of 6000 ft so it almost never gets into the 90s which I like. This is a downfall on the flipside with winter being long and dealing with snow.

Here are my temps for the next 7 days or so. Yesterday morning it froze and we had a high temp of around 55 or so. Luckily all my plants that I was worried about did not get hit with the frost.

This is a really nice place to live in the summer. Winter? Not so much.


----------



## Seeking_Turf

Pete1313 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early morning pics. HOC 7/8".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw this Pete. That's really filling in and greening up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks pennstater! Took this one last night when I was mowing.
Click to expand...

Pics like these make me want to do a complete reno and go with a mono strand :lol: Great job Pete!!
hmmm maybe next year


----------



## skippynj17

July 2017 before reno





May 2018


----------



## zeus201

skippynj17 said:


> July 2017 before reno
> 
> 
> 
> May 2018


Looks amazing!



Reel mowed sections are filling in....slowly but we are getting there.





Backyard is struggling compared to the front. Seeds heads are dying off (should have upped my PGR dosage), got some fungal issues I treated tonight and etc. Really want to reno it and use the Toro in the backyard.


----------



## bluenotgreen

Don't have a striper but trying to mow double wide stripes for the first time the natural way at 3.75"


----------



## Gorgonzola17

Tttf still going strong in the southern half of the transition zone. Really did alot of work this spring to get the lawn to this point.


----------



## Ware

Forgive me for posting a photo of the #alphagrass in this thread... I'm just advertising the new TLF logo golf balls. :thumbup:


*TLF Logo Merchandise available here​


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> Forgive me for posting a photo of the #alphagrass in this thread... I'm just advertising the new TLF logo golf balls. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> *TLF Logo Merchandise available here​


I would tee that up, take a mighty swing, and never see it again.


----------



## SpiveyJr

I would tee that up, dig up a huge divot, and you would never see me again.

What kind of grass is that?


----------



## Ware

SpiveyJr said:


> I would tee that up, dig up a huge divot, and you would never see me again.
> 
> What kind of grass is that?


Bermudagrass cut at 3/8" :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

Ware said:


> SpiveyJr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would tee that up, dig up a huge divot, and you would never see me again.
> 
> What kind of grass is that?
> 
> 
> 
> *Bermudaweed* cut at 3/8" :thumbup:
Click to expand...

@SpiveyJr It is not a grass. It is a weed. Bermudaweed.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Weed or not, you got to admit that the bermuda cut at 3/8" with the golf ball on it looks pretty sweet. Nice idea to make TLF golf balls @Ware. :thumbup:


----------



## JDgreen18

Just joined you guys are great lots of knowledge on this site...anyway first pic is a 2500 st reno I did about 10 weeks ago second is a little bigger in size and about 2 weeks old


----------



## mnikon

Cool season KBG,Fescue,Rye mix mowed @ 3" with no roller just yesterday.


----------



## 2xjtn

llO0DQLE said:


> 2xjtn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st mow of 2018!! Already growing so fast!!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious you guys are mowing in January??? Wth am I doing here in Edmonton? Oh yeah..5% GST..
Click to expand...

Dead serious. Unusual warm streak in the middle of January and it was long! I had almost a dozen mows by the end of March. Healthy soil has it's benefits!


----------



## llO0DQLE

That's it I'm gonna suck it up with the 15% tax and move there 2xjtn! lol


----------



## Harts

Took a panoramic shot after my mow tonight. HOC is 3.25".


----------



## social port

@Harts Man, I'm liking that color!


----------



## Harts

Thanks @social port. It's all about the lighting and angle!

I'm happy with how the turf has recovered after the work I did this Spring - power rake and some leveling. Planning to over seed, patch some bare spots and level in August.

This was what it looked like May 9th.



June 20th


----------



## social port

@Harts that is a lot of change in a month.
Something tells me that your lawn looks good from every angle


----------



## probasestealer

Gorgonzola17 said:


> Tttf still going strong in the southern half of the transition zone. Really did alot of work this spring to get the lawn to this point.


Looks good. How often are you irrigating?


----------



## SJ Lawn

social port said:


> @Harts Man, I'm liking that color!


+1. You are lucky to have that cool Canadian weather during this time of the year !


----------



## brettgoodyear

Found the forum a couple months ago and have been following yalls advice on things here are my before I knew anything about maintaining a KBG lawn and after! Cutting at about 1 inch now and waiting on my JD 180b to ship next week!


----------



## Harts

@SJ Lawn yeah, we are fortunate although we still get really hot in the summer. We have had just a few days in the 90's and will have more coming up in July and August. Although the nights have been great in the high 60s to low 70s. The lawn gets the night to recover a little bit.


----------



## g-man

@brettgoodyear that looks great. I think we should start a before and after thread. I think it helps folks see how a few changes have a big impact.


----------



## Harts

g-man said:


> @brettgoodyear that looks great. I think we should start a before and after thread. I think it helps folks see how a few changes have a big impact.


+1. Love that idea


----------



## mnikon

Another one. HoC 3" double wide with lawn striper this time.


----------



## llO0DQLE

Very nice everyone! Keep em coming!


----------



## christfollower52

Still very new but feeling good about rookie lawn condition. Swing set/trampoline is in the neighbors yard.


----------



## bellts02

This was a spring 2017 reno. This year ive used only milorganite + spot sprayed weeds 1 time. My goal is to have a great lawn using as few chemicals as possible.


----------



## stotea

christfollower52 said:


> Still very new but feeling good about rookie lawn condition. Swing set/trampoline is in the neighbors yard.


Nice looking lawn. How big is your backyard? Looks huge! Unlike mine... :-(


----------



## tgoulart

Taken a few weeks ago and still thin in spots, but full overseeding planned for the fall.


----------



## MarkAguglia

Really excited to have the lawn looking this good again (especially with a big heat wave this week). Those that remember I had severe damage after winter and a white Tenacity lawn all spring to get to this point. 4th of July domination achieved!


----------



## chrisben

Looking great Mark, nice work!


----------



## MarkAguglia

chrisben said:


> Looking great Mark, nice work!


  thanks!


----------



## mikelask24

A now and then 5 weeks before....
Still a work in progress. BTW great job Mark! Looks awesome, nice stripes


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Looks great @MarkAguglia. :thumbup:


----------



## Levif

New to the forum been lurking for awhile! May 18 renovation seeded the 13th with 80% prg and 20% kbg surprisingly a lot of bluegrass out.


----------



## g-man

@Levif Welcome to TLF. That looks like a successful reno with low weed pressure. Did you use Tenacity?


----------



## Levif

Thanks! I used Scott's FERT with tenacity in the front, none in the back. There was Bermuda in both along with all sorts of weeds tilled and did a few round up apps. Tenacity worked well and I believe it helped suppress the Bermuda. There's a corner in the back that's coming back going to try some tenacity+triclopyr. I have a little strip next to my garage that's in chem fallow I've spot sprayed it every two weeks for the last three months and the Bermuda keeps coming back lol


----------



## zeus201

bellts02 said:


> This was a spring 2017 reno. This year ive used only milorganite + spot sprayed weeds 1 time. My goal is to have a great lawn using as few chemicals as possible.


Nice strips!


----------



## llO0DQLE

mikelask24 said:


> A now and then 5 weeks before....
> Still a work in progress. BTW great job Mark! Looks awesome, nice stripes


That established quick! What grass did you plant?


----------



## mikelask24

Levif said:


> New to the forum been lurking for awhile! May 18 renovation seeded the 13th with 80% prg and 20% kbg surprisingly a lot of bluegrass out.


That PRG looks great! You have almost no weeds, for a spring reno that's awesome!
I wish I got the chance to spray Tenacity, but ran out of time. Weeds are killing me now. Going to spray this weekend and hope for the best.


----------



## mikelask24

llO0DQLE said:


> mikelask24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A now and then 5 weeks before....
> Still a work in progress. BTW great job Mark! Looks awesome, nice stripes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That established quick! What grass did you plant?
Click to expand...

Yes, 7 days and it was all germinating well! I was surprised.
I had gotten Hogans seed which I selected: Cochise 4, Falcon 4 & Rebounder TTTF; with 4% Bewitched KBG


----------



## bellts02

zeus201 said:


> bellts02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a spring 2017 reno. This year ive used only milorganite + spot sprayed weeds 1 time. My goal is to have a great lawn using as few chemicals as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice strips!
Click to expand...

Thanks! Ive git the checkmate big league striping kit. Does a great job.


----------



## Gorgonzola17

Still holding strong, considering the high 90s heat, sky high humidity, and drought stress 😁


----------



## llO0DQLE

@mikelask24 ah TTTF, that's why. I thought it looked like KBG and was surprised with the rapid establishment. Looking great, nice job!

@Levif very nice! Love the color and density.


----------



## llO0DQLE

mikelask24 said:


> You have almost no weeds,





g-man said:


> @LevifThat looks like a successful reno with low weed pressure.


You guys must have eagle eyes as I don't see any weeds at all.


----------



## g-man

@llO0DQLE Top image, first stripe at the bottom left.


----------



## MarkAguglia

g-man said:


> @llO0DQLE Top image, first stripe at the bottom left.


Yep, eagle eyes. :lol:


----------



## tgoulart

Mowed, trimmed and Milo today.


----------



## Mykle_thelawnguy

Pounding my lawn with water


----------



## Pete1313

Reel mowed KBG cut at 1.125" HOC with a Toro 3100-D.. looks so nice!


----------



## g-man

@Pete1313 What cultivar?


----------



## Pete1313

I don't know the cultivars. It is a blend and believe they still get the sod from Graff's Turf Farm in Colorado.


----------



## LIgrass

_ What cultivar?_
@g-man

A lot of fields use Midnight Star, P105 and moonlight in their mixes. I bet Bewitched has made its way into some of these blends.
http://www.baseballpilgrimages.com/grass-at-major-league-ballparks.html

Midnight star is an impressive cultivar that not too many people use.


----------



## g-man

Sans nitrogen. 7/8in (22mm)

(No nitrogen)


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

g-man said:


> San nitrogen. 7/8in (22mm)


Dang! Killin it! :thumbup:


----------



## bluenotgreen

g-man said:


> Sans nitrogen. 7/8in (22mm)
> 
> (No nitrogen)


Sweet...please post pics during and after N blitz too


----------



## STL

LIgrass said:


> Midnight star is an impressive cultivar that not too many people use.


Thanks for the read Ligrass. Is midnight star available anywhere? I tried finding some last year, but wasn't able to.


----------



## LIgrass

STL said:


> LIgrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight star is an impressive cultivar that not too many people use.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the read Ligrass. Is midnight star available anywhere? I tried finding some last year, but wasn't able to.
Click to expand...

Not that I'm aware of. I think Williams lawn seed was the last one to stock it but I don't see it on their site anymore.


----------



## LIgrass

g-man said:


> Sans nitrogen. 7/8in (22mm)
> 
> (No nitrogen)


looking good g-man


----------



## Sinclair

After a long fight with crazy seed head production, fungus, and heat stress, the lawn is coming around again.

You can see the low spot where the lawn is the wettest has suffered the most loss. KBG is now working hard to fill in.

Cut yesterday at 3 1/8".


----------



## erickdaniels

I want to lay down and take a nap in your lawn. Beautiful!


----------



## ken-n-nancy

That looks fantastic! Great work!


----------



## Methodical

Here are few of my lawn. I did a complete renovation last fall, including rototilling.


----------



## g-man

Is that a new mower? It looks so clean and shinny. Cool looking stripes.


----------



## probasestealer

Methodical said:


> Here are few of my lawn. I did a complete renovation last fall, including rototilling.


Looks good man.


----------



## PokeGrande




----------



## ken-n-nancy

PokeGrande said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## Methodical

g-man said:


> Is that a new mower? It looks so clean and shinny. Cool looking stripes.


Yes, I purchased it during the 4th of July holiday. Ironically, the stripes were done with the Honda HRX mower.  I don't have the striping kit for the TimeMaster yet.

Thanks


----------



## Methodical

probasestealer said:


> Methodical said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are few of my lawn. I did a complete renovation last fall, including rototilling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good man.
Click to expand...

Thanks. A work constantly in progress.


----------



## Methodical

PokeGrande said:


>


Nice. Curious. What height do you cut your TTTF? Thanks


----------



## PokeGrande

Methodical said:


> Here are few of my lawn. I did a complete renovation last fall, including rototilling.


Looks great. What's your mix/ratio of TTTF and KBG?


----------



## PokeGrande

Methodical said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Curious. What height do you cut your TTTF? Thanks
Click to expand...

It's 3.5" notch on the Honda.



ken-n-nancy said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## erickdaniels

Nice lawns! Awesome density and color under that tree!


----------



## Methodical

PokeGrande said:


> Methodical said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are few of my lawn. I did a complete renovation last fall, including rototilling.
> 
> Looks great. What's your mix/ratio of TTTF and KBG?
Click to expand...

It's only about 10% KBG.


----------



## Pete1313

12 days between mows as we were on vacation. Grass grew up to 2". Had to raise the HOC to 1". Felt good to get out and mow! Its holding up okay for end of july.


----------



## Ecukingbuddy

Been pounding the backyard with water and started using some N-EXT products. She is holding on strong. Need to work on my mowing lines but hey. Only the 7th time cutting the yard, still a rookie at this homeowner thing.


----------



## JDgreen18

Laid some fresh strips 

See the white crab grass from the starter fert with Mesotrione I put down a couple weeks ago


Both of these spots I renoed this spring. Top one in April and bottom in first week in June. They both took a little hit when I installed the irrigation a couple weeks ago but they are bouncing back.


----------



## steensn

Great lawns!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Pete1313 said:


> 12 days between mows as we were on vacation. Grass grew up to 2". Had to raise the HOC to 1". Felt good to get out and mow! Its holding up okay for end of july.


That looks great! I don't see any signs of fungus. Dang!


----------



## DTCC_Turf

Not much going on in my own lawn, so here's a pic from this morning of a 700sq ft lawn I maintain at my second job plus a monarch caterpillar.


----------



## Pete1313

pennstater2005 said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12 days between mows as we were on vacation. Grass grew up to 2". Had to raise the HOC to 1". Felt good to get out and mow! Its holding up okay for end of july.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great! I don't see any signs of fungus. Dang!
Click to expand...

There are a couple spots that dollar spot chewed up in early july when the smith-kerns model was over 70% and I had no preventative fungicide down. Here is one of the worst areas.


----------



## ABC123

That doesn't look bad at all! Amazing @Pete1313 have you done any other fungus treatments?

Getting sprinklers hopefully this week and I should have seed down the next day.


----------



## Pete1313

ABC123 said:


> That doesn't look bad at all! Amazing Pete1313 have you done any other fungus treatments?
> 
> Getting sprinklers hopefully this week and I should have seed down the next day.


3 treatments so far, 2 were curative and the last one was right before I went on vacation to make sure I didn't come back to any surprises.

Excited for you! Post some updates, and I can't wait to see the 220sl in action!


----------



## steensn




----------



## syntaxx

Mowed 7.26.2018


----------



## PokeGrande

steensn said:


>


 :thumbup:



syntaxx said:


> Mowed 7.26.2018


 :thumbup:


----------



## probasestealer

syntaxx said:


> Mowed 7.26.2018


Looking good. I remember your reno thread from ATY


----------



## gintasr

Dominating!



Aerial


----------



## zeus201

^ Dominating!


----------



## dmouw

zeus201 said:


> ^ Dominating!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ronjon84790

I just joined the forum yesterday. Here is my backyard.


----------



## PokeGrande

@ronjon84790 
Very beautiful! Welcome to TLF!


----------



## BXMurphy

Crabgrass domination line. I've been dying to see this!

My lawn and my neighbor's were not that far apart as far as quality goes. I call it Grammy's Lawn Syndrome. You know, Grandma would plant her veggies and flowers and just mow down real close whatever came up in the lawn.

I got serious about lawn care last year. This was the first spring that I used prodiamine.



I think it is just the funniest thing to see where the neighbor's crabgrass stops and where my prodiamine-treated _poa annua_ and _poa trivialis_ starts. The rut is where the lawn mower wheels compact the soil.

I'm guessing about the annua and triv.  I can't imagine it's anything of any quality. Grass ID will be a project for later this year or next.

Pretty neat, though, huh? That stuff works REALLY well! What I am particularly impressed with is how I put down a 4-month rate of prodiamine and it is breaking down just as planned for a possible fall renovation.

I am chasing crabgrass in my lawn and spot treating as needed. I will put off the renovation until next year and use this fall to practice Tenacity applications.

I learned all this right here on The Lawn Forum. Thank you to everyone!


----------



## Budstl




----------



## PokeGrande




----------



## llO0DQLE

BXMurphy said:


> I think it is just the funniest thing to see where the neighbor's crabgrass stops and where my prodiamine-treated _poa annua_ and _poa trivialis_ starts. The rut is where the lawn mower wheels compact the soil.


Why didn't you just spray and mow the whole strip? Neighbor doesn't want you touching his side? It's so small that it would be so quick to do and you won't have to deal with the crabgrass on your side. Or was this just an experiment?


----------



## llO0DQLE

steensn said:


>





PokeGrande said:


>


Very nice! Love the color.


----------



## PokeGrande

llO0DQLE said:


> Very nice! Love the color.


Gracias!


----------



## sicride

syntaxx said:


>


When I see this picture and those stepping stones I think to myself, why not create a small little border line and reel mow about 5' wide swath over/around those stepping stones. Wouldn't have the massive cliffs and may give it a little more character. Ever considered that?

Your yard looks absolutely incredible by the way. You should be especially proud after the multi-year renovation.


----------



## BXMurphy

llO0DQLE said:


> Why didn't you just spray and mow the whole strip? Neighbor doesn't want you touching his side? It's so small that it would be so quick to do and you won't have to deal with the crabgrass on your side. Or was this just an experiment?


It was both an experiment and to mark my half of the grass strip.

He is a new neighbor and thinks he owns all of the grass strip up to my curb. It makes me cry when he goes out there and mows that whole strip as low as he can take it with nice, dull blades.


----------



## llO0DQLE

Ughh I hear ya..


----------



## zeus201

Reel low nomix, wish it was elite KBG but working with what I got. HOC is below 1".

On the road to recovery following abuse from irrigation install, verticutting, sanding and dragging / leveling in July.


----------



## llO0DQLE

That's the nicest NoMix I've ever seen. Are you sure there aren't any elite KBG cultivars in there? Or other improved cultivars of whatever grass species you have?


----------



## bellts02

Looks great!


----------



## BXMurphy

zeus201 said:


> Reel low nomix, wish it was elite KBG but working with what I got. HOC is below 1".


Wow! That's an amazing lawn! Especially for NoMix at... an inch!

It is a stark contrast against the neighbor's which is what a typical Northern Mix looks like at this time of year.


----------



## Lambo

When your stripes are so good, they show up in the dark...


----------



## iowa jim

Looks great zeus201. If i could have gotten my no mix to look that good i wouldn't be doing a reno.


----------



## Pete1313

I love the 8am mow! Birds chirping, the dew in the grass, and the gentle hum from the 2500B.


----------



## pennstater2005

Dang that is looking nice @Pete1313!! I like mowing early too.


----------



## llO0DQLE

Pete1313 said:


> I love the 8am mow! Birds chirping, the dew in the grass, and the gentle hum from the 2500B.


Man you really painted the picture well. I can feel it!


----------



## ericgautier

Pete1313 said:


> I love the 8am mow! Birds chirping, the dew in the grass, and the gentle hum from the 2500B.


  awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## zeus201

Pete1313 said:


> I love the 8am mow! Birds chirping, the dew in the grass, and the gentle hum from the 2500B.


Crazy to think this stand will get better with age!

Not a golf ball, but all I could find at the moment tonight.


----------



## Pete1313

Thanks for the kind words! I'm really looking forward to fall to get the few bare spots to fill in.



zeus201 said:


> Not a golf ball, but all I could find at the moment tonight.


Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## ericgautier

Pete1313 said:


> I love the 8am mow! Birds chirping, the dew in the grass, and the gentle hum from the 2500B.


Wow! :thumbup:

I need to put something on my Christmas wish list. :mrgreen:


----------



## fusebox7

ericgautier said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the 8am mow! Birds chirping, the dew in the grass, and the gentle hum from the 2500B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! :thumbup:
> 
> I need to put something on my Christmas wish list. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Pete... I bet it kills you to not mow every day. Beautiful!


----------



## Pete1313

ericgautier said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the 8am mow! Birds chirping, the dew in the grass, and the gentle hum from the 2500B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! :thumbup:
> 
> I need to put something on my Christmas wish list. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

I think Santa needs to finally bring you a Greensmaster.



fusebox7 said:


> Pete... I bet it kills you to not mow every day. Beautiful!


Thanks! I enjoy mowing, but not every day. I really enjoy using the yard with the kids for their sports more (baseball, soccer, volleyball). The ball rolls so much smoother on shorter turf. 3 kids keep me busy most days. That area I took the pic of is where we play alot.


----------



## fusebox7

Pete1313 said:


> Thanks! I enjoy mowing, but not every day. I really enjoy using the yard with the kids for their sports more (baseball, soccer, volleyball). The ball rolls so much smoother on shorter turf. 3 kids keep me busy most days. That area I took the pic of is where we play alot.


What a perfect soccer pitch! My next home (as the little ones grow older) will have more room and flatter ground so we can do the same. Probably not going to have a triplex though


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Bewitched KBG at 2.5" HOC.


----------



## llO0DQLE

Very nice! Is the color accurate in the first pic? Looks so much darker in the 2nd pic.


----------



## g-man

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Bewitched KBG at 2.5" HOC.


This looks great. I visualize it reel low in the future.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

llO0DQLE said:


> Very nice! Is the color accurate in the first pic? Looks so much darker in the 2nd pic.


Colour is more like the second pic. It's just for whatever reason I can never get a picture of that front part of the lawn to show the colour properly.



g-man said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bewitched KBG at 2.5" HOC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks great. I visualize it reel low in the future.
Click to expand...

Thanks, and so do I. :thumbup:


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

SNOWBOB11 said:


> llO0DQLE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! Is the color accurate in the first pic? Looks so much darker in the 2nd pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Colour is more like the second pic. It's just for whatever reason I can never get a picture of that front part of the lawn to show the colour properly.
Click to expand...

The sun is probably reflecting off the grass and the camera can't get the right color from it. Try taking the pic on a cloudy day or when the sun is lower in the sky so the lawn is in the shade. You could edit the pic and do color correction...


----------



## Mozart

Maybe try holding a notecard in the top left of the photo? The reflection of the sun on the light paper may cause the camera to adjust its exposure and show a darker green in your lawn.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Definitely need to try taking the pictures when the sun goes down more. Usually what happens is I'm in a hurry to take the picture at the front because there is always some neighbor watching me and wondering why I'm taking a picture of my lawn. They already think I'm crazy enough as it is being I spend a lot of time in the lawn. Not that I care what they think but if I stand in the road taking pics of the lawn there is bound to be someone come and talk to me about what I'm doing and take up my time when I have something else to do in the lawn.


----------



## llO0DQLE

Day 97


----------



## ABC123




----------



## Harts

@@llO0DQLE lawn looks great. Colour looks awesome.


----------



## llO0DQLE

Thanks!


----------



## zeus201

ABC123 said:


>


Nice and dark green!


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

*Today @ 10 am*



*Today @ 7 pm*


----------



## NJ-lawn

ABC123 said:


>


Looks great!


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Sweet side shot


----------



## g-man




----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Yeah that person is def dominated


----------



## wardconnor

Photo taken 9/15/18

.500 HOC


----------



## wardconnor

g-man said:


>


Looks good.


----------



## ronjon84790

wardconnor said:


> Photo taken 9/15/18
> 
> .500 HOC


Love the .5 cut. Looks smooth! The sand has settled in nicely.


----------



## llO0DQLE

g-man said:


>


That looks great. That makes me wanna consider going reel low. Seems like so much work though. Plus those mowers are expensive.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

llO0DQLE said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great. That makes me wanna consider going reel low. Seems like so much work though. Plus those mowers are expensive.
Click to expand...

Set an alert on craigslist, you may get lucky.

I found a 20" trucut for $50 because the guy just left it out in the rain for 2 years and its covered in rust and wouldnt start(but did turn over so i knew it wasnt seized) Siphoned out the old gas put in some new and off it went. Sure it needs some TLC getting the rust off, but for that price who cares if it takes me all winter and $100 in cleaning products/paint to get it back into shape


----------



## wardconnor

Pic taken 9/18/18

.500


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Beautiful @wardconnor but that eyesore - can't wait to see you use that proplug in the next week or so


----------



## LawnNeighborSam




----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Garage side of the house looked great this morning


----------



## Pete1313

This one was taken about a week ago, HOC 1.0"


This one was snapped tonight at 6:30. Pic is alittle blurry as it was getting dark and I didn't want to be caught taking a pic of the neighbors yard. I was spreading urea ahead of some incoming rain. No Iron or Primo since Sep 8th.


----------



## NJ-lawn

An hour after Primo and 1oz./1m iron app.


----------



## g-man

Pete1313 said:


> No Iron or Primo since Sep 8th.


No primo? How can you keep up with the mowing?


----------



## malisha1




----------



## Scagfreedom48z+




----------



## g-man

@Scagfreedom48z+ that's looks nice.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

g-man said:


> @Scagfreedom48z+ that's looks nice.


Thanks g-man! We bought 2 yrs ago and I still some work to do! The front lawn took a beating this year with the heat and fungus so I slit seeded with Lesco 70 PRG/30 KBG
(15k ft).

My back yard is a little deceiving. I certainly can't complain but I have a good amount of Poa Triv that I need to get rid of next fall with a partial Reno.


----------



## Turfjunkie

My 2017 Reno going strong this fall


----------



## ksturfguy

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


>


Man those Scags sure leave a nice stripe.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

ksturfguy said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ksturfguy,
> 
> They sure do! One of the best cuts for the money. I'll use a lawn striping kit from time to time but honestly, you can't tell the difference between using one and not. The end result is pretty much the same. My typical HOC is about 3.5" and slowly lower it as we get into the fall
> 
> Man those Scags sure leave a nice stripe.
Click to expand...


----------



## ksturfguy

Its been a few years since i was shopping for mowers, i know the Freedom is one of their lower ens models but does it still have a Velocity deck? Im going to look long and hard at their stand on the V-ride next time im due for a mower.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

The freedom models come with commercial grade, fully fabricated and welded heavy steel cutter deck. The higher end commercial models come with a velocity deck. The freedom is a high end residential/low commercial model. Middle of the pack


----------



## Pete1313

g-man said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Iron or Primo since Sep 8th.
> 
> 
> 
> No primo? How can you keep up with the mowing?
Click to expand...

Mowing every 4 days currently at this HOC.


----------



## jha4aamu

Got a few spots from the dog pee not filled in yet. Not looking too bad overall though


----------



## g-man

That looks great.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Few pics from Sept. Excuse the portapotty and excavators. Was having some landscaping done...


----------



## silvercymbal

Pete1313 said:


> This one was taken about a week ago, HOC 1.0"
> 
> 
> This one was snapped tonight at 6:30. Pic is alittle blurry as it was getting dark and I didn't want to be caught taking a pic of the neighbors yard. I was spreading urea ahead of some incoming rain. No Iron or Primo since Sep 8th.


My only criticism is that the amazing mower is like a little ant in that picture! :lol: Seriously fantastic lawn and the JD is stellar!


----------



## silvercymbal

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


>


Looks really amazing, and I love the Scag!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## andrew_ro




----------



## g-man

Andrew that looks awesome. I like the square mulch area around the tree than what is traditionally done in the USA of round mulch areas.


----------



## andrew_ro

g-man said:


> Andrew that looks awesome. I like the square mulch area around the tree than what is traditionally done in the USA of round mulch areas.


Thank you!! It was initially round and in another place before the reno. When I'll catch a break from work I will start a journal and share with you guys my journey from not having a specific interest in lawn in pretty much being obsessed with lawn care ( I took pictures :mrgreen: )


----------



## tgoulart

silvercymbal said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really amazing, and I love the Scag!
Click to expand...

Reeds Ferry shed?


----------



## tgoulart

A little slow on the upload. From 9/23. HOC 3"


----------



## ken-n-nancy

tgoulart said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reeds Ferry shed?
Click to expand...

Is a Reeds Ferry shed a widely known make and/or brand? I think they're near me and I never realized they were other than a very local shed maker.


----------



## tgoulart

They are near you. Being a New Englander, I've had 4 of their sheds at 3 different houses in 3 different states.


----------



## Stuofsci02

tgoulart said:


> A little slow on the upload. From 9/23. HOC 3"


Fantastic!!!


----------



## Pete1313

Fog in the air, frost on the grass... It's a beautiful day for soccer!!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

tgoulart said:


> silvercymbal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really amazing, and I love the Scag!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reeds Ferry shed?
Click to expand...

Sorry for the delay. Yes, it's a Reeds Ferry. Very well built.


----------



## TravisH06

Here is my front yard about 6 weeks after PRG overseed. Originally KBG only. Mowed at ½".


----------



## ctrav

TravisH06 said:


> Here is my front yard about 6 weeks after PRG overseed. Originally KBG only. Mowed at ½".


Very nicely done...
I notice you list a Toro ZTR but you cut at 1/2"...my Toro ZTR only goes down to 1.5" but I have only gone down to 2".


----------



## Jayray

TravisH06 said:


> Here is my front yard about 6 weeks after PRG overseed. Originally KBG only. Mowed at ½".


Was the PRG overseed inspiration from Connor? Are you happy you did it? Did you use the Champion GQ?


----------



## ksturfguy

Looks great Travis!


----------



## TravisH06

@ctrav Thanks. i have a 27" Trucut that i use on my front lawn. I use the toro in back.


----------



## TravisH06

@Jayray I did use champion GQ and yes Connor was my inspiration. So far I love it. It is unbelievable how well it stripes and seems to stand up a bit more. I'm a bit of a KBG purist but I've been battling Poa for a few years. I Killed about half of it last year to try and get rid of the POA. I heard that the PRG can compete with it so i decided to give it a shot.


----------



## TravisH06

@ksturfguy Thank you.


----------



## NewLawnJon

Here is my front after mowing and applying urea this afternoon.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Nice!!,,,


----------



## PokeGrande

TTTF in front:



PRG overseeded in back in my bermuda lawn:


----------



## bluenotgreen

Is it really domination until it gets posted on thelawnforum.com? #PGRisagamechanger


----------



## AZChemist

Here is my PRG at 1".


----------



## PA Lawn Guy

So, a dogleg left... can't see the green so must be a par 5.


----------



## ABC123




----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

ABC123 said:


>


Whoa! How much Tenacity did you use?


----------



## MarkAguglia

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! How much Tenacity did you use?
Click to expand...

 :lol: aparently all of it. I mean hey, it's a small bottle!!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

MarkAguglia said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! How much Tenacity did you use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: aparently all of it. I mean hey, it's a small bottle!!
Click to expand...

I'm not looking forward to my heavy app. That'll probably be mid jan for me...


----------



## ABC123

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Whoa! How much Tenacity did you use?


The last tenacity app was 50 days ago, you'd think it would be recovered by now but this just showed up over night. Any ideas on what I should do? Already prepped all my ice fishing stuff, this season is over. :thumbup:


----------



## Butter

What a difference a day makes!


----------



## llO0DQLE

I'm glad I'm not alone. Actually, I'm still depressed. I wanna live on a tropical beach resort but have KBG.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

llO0DQLE said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone. Actually, I'm still depressed. I wanna live on a tropical beach resort but have KBG.


KBG on a tropical beach. That sounds great. :lol:


----------



## Budstl

Yesterday 

Tonight


----------



## DiggingHoles

Probably last mow for the season for me. Looking forward to next spring already!


----------



## llO0DQLE

SNOWBOB11 said:


> llO0DQLE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I'm not alone. Actually, I'm still depressed. I wanna live on a tropical beach resort but have KBG.
> 
> 
> 
> KBG on a tropical beach. That sounds great. :lol:
Click to expand...

If I win the Lotto Max I'll do it. I'll have some loam put into a 5,000 sq foot plot on a beach front property, build a retractable awning so I can cover it if it gets too rainy, have herbicides on hand for any fungus due to humidity and have both subsurface and regular irrigation so I can control the moisture as much as possible.


----------



## PokeGrande




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## jdc_lawnguy

Mostly white, but where it is green, it is about the deepest green I have had most of the year.

Threw down some Scott's winter fert about a week ago and the rain and snow seems to have gotten it moving into the soil


----------



## tgoulart

7" in Maine last Thursday and several more this morning.


----------



## O_Poole

Back on 3/18/18


----------



## Shindoman

O_Poole said:


> Back on 3/18/18


Looks fantastic!


----------



## O_Poole

Thanks Shindoman


----------



## Sgantt

Just found this forum. This is mine from early June. Because of the crazy weather we've had in NC, it's been in a steady decline since.


----------



## jabopy

When I could keep up with my Honda.


----------



## bluenotgreen

I know it ain't good to flex...but I can't believe our lawn looks like this on December 2, 2018


----------



## nclawnguy

O_Poole said:


> Back on 3/18/18


What mower is that?


----------



## O_Poole

nclawnguy said:


> O_Poole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on 3/18/18
> 
> 
> 
> What mower is that?
Click to expand...

Ferris IS3100 61" 32hp briggs.. Here's video of it in action it does have a stripping kit I made out of a heavy rubber mat.. bolted to the deck


----------



## g-man

^ that looks great.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

O_Poole said:


> nclawnguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O_Poole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on 3/18/18
> 
> 
> 
> What mower is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ferris IS3100 61" 32hp briggs.. Here's video of it in action it does have a stripping kit I made out of a heavy rubber mat.. bolted to the deck
Click to expand...

That's looks awesome! What type of seed did you throw down? TTTF?


----------



## O_Poole

Yes Sir Tall Fescue.. The Falcans bend falcon III, IV and V seed


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Looks good man. Those stripes are hard to beat. What's your HOC?


----------



## tgoulart

O_Poole said:


> Back on 3/18/18


Pretty awesome.


----------



## tgoulart

bluenotgreen said:


> I know it ain't good to flex...but I can't believe our lawn looks like this on December 2, 2018


Lawn domination.


----------



## O_Poole

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Looks good man. Those stripes are hard to beat. What's your HOC?


Thanks man.. I love seeing the stripes pulling in the drive some times I will drive pass the house just to see them! I cut at 4-1/2"


----------



## jdc_lawnguy

December 6th in Northern Mass and still going pretty strong. Some signs of dormancy starting to show


----------



## PokeGrande

December 24th:


----------



## Powhatan




----------

